# Assasin's Creed is the 1st DX10.1 game



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 17, 2008)

*Assassin's Creed is the 1st DX10.1 game*

Read the review of AC here.  However, you can read ATI's response here.  This marks the 1st game that uses DX10.1 since SP1 was released on Feb 4, 2008.  As you can see, it clearly improves AA performance for the 3870X2.  I can only assume it would improve performance for the 3870 and 3850.  I hope to see more titles implement DX10.1.  If so, I am sure many will flock to Vista using a ATI's 4000 series video card.   Also note that it appears that ATI developer relation team is finally reaching out to a gaming developer prior to the game's release.


----------



## CoreDuo (Apr 17, 2008)

I've read a few reviews for Assassin's Creed for PC. They say that there's crashes in-game and exiting the game, and problems with the 8800GT, and that the controls for it are too "console-like". Honestly I haven't experienced any of these problems and i've got an EVGA GeForce 8800GT. I just used my Logitech Dual Action game pad and the game control issues were gone


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 17, 2008)

hmm, interesting.  I am glad you cleared that up for us then.   Also, it's been establish that those crashes are the result of downloading an illegal copy of the game.  No one has figured out if that was done deliberately or if the game's coding wasn't finished yet.


----------



## cooler (Apr 17, 2008)

great move by ubisoft 
also this game run better on dx10


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 17, 2008)

If MS had any sense they would pimp DX10.1 in more titles to sell more copies of Vista


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 17, 2008)

CoreDuo said:


> I've read a few reviews for Assassin's Creed for PC. They say that there's crashes in-game and exiting the game, and problems with the 8800GT, and that the controls for it are too "console-like". Honestly I haven't experienced any of these problems and i've got an EVGA GeForce 8800GT. I just used my Logitech Dual Action game pad and the game control issues were gone



They're idiots. I have no issues with my 8800GT and I have the game maxed out. I dont see how the keyboard/mouse controls are too "console-like" either. They just want something to bitch about.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 17, 2008)

cooler said:


> great move by ubisoft
> also this game run better on dx10



It does. I am running it in DX10 mode with my 2900XT.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 17, 2008)

AA finally working with HDR, DX10, etc




AC using DX10 only 





AC using no AA






AC using AA with DX10.1


----------



## Megasty (Apr 17, 2008)

Man, I only played it once since I installed my X2 & never paid any attention to how well it was playing. It did seem to be faster than my SLI'd gts setup. Maybe I should try it with AA since AA never worked with the gts.


----------



## CoreDuo (Apr 18, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> They're idiots. I have no issues with my 8800GT and I have the game maxed out. I dont see how the keyboard/mouse controls are too "console-like" either. They just want something to bitch about.



Hallelujah 

At least i'm not the only one that thinks this is the case


----------



## Edito (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the game too and i play without issues and i just don't feel like a console controls the game just run smooth...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 18, 2008)

me and my brother are running the game. we are halfway through or so. it has crashed maybe twice on us. i have an 8800 gts 320. he has 2 8800 gt in SLI. so i dunno why people are having trouble with the 8800 gt, cause he isnt.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 19, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> It now turns out, that the reason that the game runs better in dx10.1 is that they've missed out a rendering pass. This bug resulted in better performance under dx10.1. For now, ubisoft will put out a patch removing dx10.1 till its fixed. Whether the performance gains were completely due to the bug or partly due to dx10.1 we wont know till the next patch (the patch putting dx10.1 back).
> 
> http://forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5251069024/m/6571038256


How you posted this information is not correct.  There is no explanation given as to what the render pass they speak of.  Therefore, there is no bug at this tim.e  They acknowledge that there is a speed boost when acknowledging "a render pass" however, this does not imply a bug.  Since there has been no explanation as to how the render pass negatively effects the game take it with a pinch of salt.  
Besides, those who have DX10.1 cards and are not negatively impacted do not have to patch the game.  Also, this news was spread by a nvidian focus group member in that thread's infancy therefore, it's credibility is heavily questioned.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 20, 2008)

I found a very good explanation as to why Ubi is attempting to remove DX10.1



> Simple. Under DX10 you can't access the MSAAed depth buffer, which you need for post-processing effects like DOF and whatnot. There some ways around this:you either use a separate render target to store your depth values(expensive in terms of bandwidth, it multiplies the requirements several times for the pre-z pass, as RT can't use can't use compression, whilst the normal Z-buffer can), or you do a separate Z-pass in order to get an useable depth buffer for the postprocessing effects.
> 
> With 10.1 you gain full access to MSAAed depth-buffers, and, as such, the workarounds become unnecessary. Since UBi seems to be using the second approach, with a separate Z-pass, that's the pass that gets dropped, because it's no longer needed, not due to some bug. Having a separate Z-pass is costly. I'd like to reiterate at this point that there's no perceivable difference in IQ between 10.1 and 10 on an X2, asides from the improvement in AA quality, at least IME(working on documenting this properly). Once you go trans-IHV things get murkier because ATi looks different from nV which looks different from Intel which looks different from S3 which looks different from SwiftShader which looks different from RefRast etc, even when running the default DX10 path. IHVs handle things differently, so some differences are to be expected.


Source

If this is correct (and I don't see any reason why it's not) it would appear that Ubi is removing DX10.1 because having a separate Z-pass in order to use MSAA for post processing effects is costly for those with DX10 cards.  Now who would care about that more ATI or Nvidia? 

Again, if you don't have problems and are using a DX10.1 video card there is no reason to download or accept downloads to update the game to remove it at this time.  Unless there some serious issue that hampers you from playing the game as intended.


----------



## d_originaldappa (Apr 20, 2008)

*Gamers and Vista.*

This may stray from the topic a little. Whay do gamers fear vista so much? I have vista and yes there are a lot of problems, but I still use it along with xp. I mean xbox owners ditched their xbox and bought a whole new console to play next gen games, why do PC gamers want to stay with their same old hardware?

Yes games run better in XP, if you built up your PC well enough this would only be a slight problem. Besides, directx 10 is the future for gaming why don't we embrace it? If XP gamers want to stay i the past, why do they complain so much. It's annoying.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2008)

d_originaldappa said:


> This may stray from the topic a little. Whay do gamers fear vista so much? I have vista and yes there are a lot of problems, but I still use it along with xp. I mean xbox owners ditched their xbox and bought a whole new console to play next gen games, why do PC gamers want to stay with their same old hardware?
> 
> Yes games run better in XP, if you built up your PC well enough this would only be a slight problem. Besides, directx 10 is the future for gaming why don't we embrace it? If XP gamers want to stay i the past, why do they complain so much. It's annoying.



It's not fear, it's preference.  The real question is, "Why should players buy another OS when they can play the same game in XP?"  There was a time were you had to buy a new OS because we went through a transition from dos base to NT based and the benefits were very obvious. Since the release of Vista there have been no tangible benefits to date except for DX10.1 which improved AA in deferred shader games.  Which we have yet to see in volume yet.  As far as DX10 based games there isn't any compelling reason to buy a new OS just for a few graphical changes.  That's asking a  lot from a gamer.  

As far as Xbox to Xbox360 is concerned you cannot play 360 games on a xbox and it's not "just because" but do to technical merit.  Also, the improvements and benefits (better games, marketplace, watching movies in HD, d/l'ing demos, etc) found on a 360 outweighed any other option the original xbox offered making it a hit.  These are tangible benefits over the xbox that appeal to a lot of people.  The tangible benefits going from XP to Vista just aren't there.  Compound that with the higher system requirements and lower frame rates and you have a recipe for disaster.  

From what I read around the net Vista was never really meant to be.  Because Vienna wasn't ready they came up with an alternative which was called Longhorn (which later became Vista without many features totted in Vienna).  Unless Win7 is Fuji it should be nothing like Vista but time will tell.  In a sense asking people why they refuse to buy another OS such as Vista IMO is like asking why people don't use more embroidered paper.  It maybe what you like because it looks pretty and it's different.  But others simply prefer just copy paper instead because of the many uses they have for it.     I have tried to answer this as best I can but if you want to go further you can create a new thread.  I don't want this thread derailed, thanks


----------



## AsRock (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks good enough in DX9 i think...  As for crashes i get them but thats due to the copyright program trying to shut down my firewall.  O yeah it's for ever sending info over the net every 3-10 seconds ( Well trys too. ).

Glad to say it's a good port to the PC.  Well after finally getting used to the  movement.


EDIT:  Well ya gotta expent it run better anyways 1/3 of the dam pictures missing lol..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Looks good enough in DX9 i think...  As for crashes i get them but thats due to the copyright program trying to shut down my firewall.  O yeah it's for ever sending info over the net every 3-10 seconds ( Well trys too. ).
> 
> Glad to say it's a good port to the PC.  Well after finally getting used to the  movement.
> 
> ...



Can you block it with XP's firewall?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2008)

Here are more reviews found:
PC Games Hardware, English translation added
PCZilla


So far all say the same thing, DX10.1 is an improvement over DX10.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 22, 2008)

HOLY SNAP IT'S ALL TRUE.


I have assassins creed for Pc.

It crashes every 1.5Hrs. Luckily, it saves everything.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Can you block it with XP's firewall?



Here's pic what i am on about.  It try's to kill it and fails to do so as you can see. If this message pops up i have to quit the game and run it again till this message don't pop up( normally the second try ).  And i can completely block it from the internet as long as i do that.






I do not and never used XP or any of MS's firewalls as they are not up to my liking.  How would you know if it had not turned  the MS firewall off ?.  I am guessing but i think it turns the MS firewall off when the game is ran.

EDIT: As long as i did what i said  in this post the game has NEVER crashed on me and played it waaaaaay more than 1.5 hours lol...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2008)

As you can see the blocks here.  The drmstub-am.txt which i think going by name is DRM...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Here's pic what i am on about.  It try's to kill it and fails to do so as you can see. If this message pops up i have to quit the game and run it again till this message don't pop up( normally the second try ).  And i can completely block it from the internet as long as i do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for the info.  What program are you using then?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok thanks for the info.  What program are you using then?



Outpost Firewall Pro 4.0.  Outpost Firewall Pro 2008 is the newer version but needs a load of work done to it till i see it as good as.
http://www.agnitum.com/products/outpost/download.php


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2008)

Great thanks a bunch.  This will come in handy when they attempt to update this patch.  Some believe it will be a "forced" update.  I don't know how true that is though.  I take it that Zone Alarm Pro is just as good?


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 22, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok thanks for the info.  What program are you using then?



Um, did you miss the big part in that picture where it says: *"Attempt to terminate Outpost Firewall Pro process is prevented."*


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Um, did you miss the big part in that picture where it says: *"Attempt to terminate Outpost Firewall Pro process is prevented."*



There are 2 versions I know of:
-Outpost Firewall Pro 2008.
-Outpost Firewall Pro 4
Asking for what program is a legitimate question.  If you had continue reading the thread instead of hitting the quote button you would know that he's using Outpost Firewall Pro 4.0.  He also stated that Outpost Firewall Pro 2008 is new and still needs some work.  It would be wise in the future to read all the posts in a thread before you decide to respond.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 22, 2008)

The game should look much better with the world lighting... no more objects that DONT cast a shadow/have shadowing effects . (Why cant they have AA after the ROPs...................................)


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 22, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Posting this after an explanation was given only shows how astute you really are.  Go troll somewhere else.



Nice edit! Did you miss the smiley face? Calm down and laugh a little. Sheesh!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Great thanks a bunch.  This will come in handy when they attempt to update this patch.  Some believe it will be a "forced" update.  I don't know how true that is though.  I take it that Zone Alarm Pro is just as good?



I don't like Zone Alarm and still believe O FW is much better as you can control what it does.

For example you can allow a program on the ports you want to and stop other port numbers being used this includes a browser connecting to the web were  you can ban all \ most of the ads from showing or even connecting to.


On top of that you have cookie \ java  \ ActiveX \ Referrers \ Flash \ exturnal content \ DNS and  and more that you can block.
Only one other firewall comes close to my liking and thats TINY Firewall but is to exspenive for me lol..

Try  Outpost is a must if your thinking of buying a firewall.. There is a Outpost 1.0 freeware about to but only works on 32bit and it don't have as many options which is why i get 4.0.



Maybe the Event Viewer shows the firewall being turned off\on while playing the game ?..  i'll try it tomorrow if no one else does.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 22, 2008)

From what I hear is if your program is crashing, you either applied the crack to keep from using a DVD or you downloaded the illegal copy.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 22, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> From what I hear is if your program is crashing, you either applied the crack to keep from using a DVD or you downloaded the illegal copy.



Ok.



You're right. I got the "NO-CD crack"


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2008)

I tried windows firewall and event viewer did not say that it was turned off.   Dunno if that can be trusted though with virus like activity.



3870x2 said:


> From what I hear is if your program is crashing, you either applied the crack to keep from using a DVD or you downloaded the illegal copy.



Mines D2D download.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the information.  Is there a service for that program found in Administrative Tools, Services?  If there is you could stop it and make sure it's set to manual (just a thought).  


Now I have to ask, how many clicks does it take to get to close AC, lets find out 

video here


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Thanks for the information.  Is there a service for that program found in Administrative Tools, Services?  If there is you could stop it and make sure it's set to manual (just a thought).
> 
> 
> Now I have to ask, how many clicks does it take to get to close AC, lets find out
> ...




Yeah but you don't even have to do that. you can turn it off by just right clicking icon and selecting exit ( Once looool ).  Unless you have a password set.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 22, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Yeah but you don't even have to do that. you can turn it off by just right clicking icon and selecting exit ( Once looool ).  Unless you have a password set.



True but I thought it was pretty funny none the less


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 24, 2008)

3800 series 





8800gt series (patch of grass in the lower left corner and the banners don't look right)

Anyone else notice the flag (banner) not rendered properly regardless of the resolution?  IE it self illuminates?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 26, 2008)

Which works better the xbox360 game pad or the mouse/keyboard?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Which works better the xbox360 game pad on the mouse/keyboard?



don't that depend on the user ?.. no game to me feels any good with a controller lol.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 26, 2008)

AsRock said:


> don't that depend on the user ?.. no game to me feels any good with a controller lol.


I simply wanted the opinions of others.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 26, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Which works better the xbox360 game pad on the mouse/keyboard?



mouse/keyboard by about 250%.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I simply wanted the opinions of others.



Well other things bothered me more than the controls.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 28, 2008)

This should give you an idea of how large these cities are.  Not only can you walk/run through the streets you can navigate through roofs.  There are times where traveling via rooftops is more feasible but you have to be careful of archers on duty on some of the rooftops.  Combined with flag finding and templar hunting and this makes for a pretty fun game.


Can anyone post comparison pics of these:




All I did here was turn around after being briefed on a mission





This photo is facing the exit door of Al Muslim building.  

This is in that building of Al Mualim.  You are either usually briefed on a mission or given explanation of your mission.  All pics are DX9.0c




Interesting note:


> Kyle’s note: We think we have done our homework here and don’t see any reason for DX10.1 support to be taken away from Radeon 3800 series owners. This is the first time we have seen the ATI Radeon 3870 benefit from the heavily marketed DX10.1 support. To simply take that away is a travesty and we think that Ubisoft should at least leave the choice up to the end user. Obviously you don’t have to patch the game, so Ubisoft can’t really take it away from you, but don’t expect continued support for the DX10.1 version of the game, at least not for the time being. And that time being is very likely till NVIDIA gets its own DX10.1 GPU considering it has a reported US$4,000,000.00 in deals invested with Ubisoft at the moment. Time will tell.
> 
> The performance gains seen by players who are currently playing Assassin’s Creed with a DX10.1 graphics card are in large part due to the fact that our implementation removes a render pass during post-effect which is costly.
> 
> We did not find it to be “costly,” but Ubisoft is the company that has to pay to support their users, not us. Surely if you are playing with an 3800 series Radeon and using AA, you might want to look before you accept the next AC patch from Ubisoft.


Source
 :shadedshu




I really do like this game, despite it's quirks.  What impresses me most is the use of HDR when mimicking sunlight reflection on the ground and surrounding areas.   And, Alt-F4 is the best way to exit the game! 






















A lot more green tint then my liking but breath taking none the less.


There is website that provides you a map of the game.  It's xbox360/PS3 based but the flag and king locations look similar to me to far. 
Source

Edit:
Yup, they work just fine for the PC


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 30, 2008)

*AA at work*





DX10






DX10.1







DX10






DX10.1

Looking at Rage3d's review there are some instances were DX10.1 appears to do a better job with AA. But it's not always obvious...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 30, 2008)

Eww tell ya the truth i don't like the 10.1 it looks over bright.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 30, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Eww tell ya the truth i don't like the 10.1 it looks over bright.



I believe they are trying to mimic the sun hitting surfaces, etc.  It shouldn't always be like that when the sun is blocked by clouds (or whatever they do).  However, the added AA in certain surfaces does show that 10.1 is working.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 30, 2008)

i got this for the pc a lill while ago, really enjoying it, but for some reason antialiasing is borked, i can get improvements, but even at 1920x1200 (which im playing at) it still appears really bad 

looks great tho


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 30, 2008)

mandelore said:


> i got this for the pc a lill while ago, really enjoying it, but for some reason antialiasing is borked, i can get improvements, but even at 1920x1200 (which im playing at) it still appears really bad
> 
> looks great tho



Did you manually enable AA via assassins.ini file?

"\Application Data\Ubisoft\Assassin's Creed\Assassin.ini
find multisampling and change it to "Multisampling=2".  At 1920 AA is disabled for some odd reason.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 30, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did you manually enable AA via assassins.ini file?
> 
> "\Application Data\Ubisoft\Assassin's Creed\Assassin.ini
> find multisampling and change it to "Multisampling=2".  At 1920 AA is disabled for some odd reason.



I find Multisampling disabled at 1600x1200 too.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 30, 2008)

AsRock said:


> I find Multisampling disabled at 1600x1200 too.



I would just manually enable it.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah i did when i got the game. 

EDIT Tweakguides has added it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 30, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Yeah i did when i got the game.
> 
> EDIT Tweakguides has added it.



Then what you posted makes no sense


----------



## AsRock (Apr 30, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Then what you posted makes no sense



I was just saying that it's not just 1920x1200 and higher res...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2008)

Oh I see...I guess 

Below I have images from DX9, DX10 and DX10.1.  The SS is not exactly the same but I wanted to see if the bird cage was properly AA'd in DX9.  It looks like it is implying a problem with DX10 IMO.  






DX9






DX10






DX10.1

The best way to view this is to go into:
User CP
Edit Options
Image Resize (scroll down until you see it)
Please select the resize mode : Open in New Window


----------



## ShogoXT (May 1, 2008)

The assassin.ini doesnt seem to be there on the steam version. DOH!

EDIT: NEVERMIND! For vista its under \Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft\Assassin's Creed


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> They're idiots. I have no issues with my 8800GT and I have the game maxed out. I dont see how the keyboard/mouse controls are too "console-like" either. They just want something to bitch about.



exactly.


----------



## ShogoXT (May 1, 2008)

I have a favor to ask. Could someone take a pic of how the shadows look in AC on max settings? More specifically character shadows but id like to see others too. I want to see how it looks for others close up...


----------



## AsRock (May 1, 2008)

1600x1200


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2008)

AsRock said:


> 1600x1200



What program are you using to get that purple information on the upper right corner?


----------



## AsRock (May 1, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What program are you using to get that purple information on the upper right corner?



RivaTuner.  But it don't work to well with AC as you can see..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2008)

AsRock said:


> RivaTuner.  But it don't work to well with AC as you can see..



Thanks for the info.  I have 2.08 now (I hope it doesn't matter). How do you go about enabling this feature?


----------



## ShogoXT (May 1, 2008)

Reason why I asked because in a older thread I asked about shadows and how they were supposed to look. I swear I cant be crazy, because when I had the X1950XT on WinXP Im pretty sure most games didnt look like this. But I was told thats just a limitation of how shadows work...

Also I meant more close up on Altair himself and how is cloths make shadows facing a certain direct while they move.

EDIT: Also weird I cant seem to catch it right, more noticable while the shadows are moving... They look like saw blades...

Probably nothing...


----------



## AsRock (May 1, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Thanks for the info.  I have 2.08 now (I hope it doesn't matter). How do you go about enabling this feature?



Goto your start menu. you should find Rivatuner there select Statistics Server.  And set that up.

How ever if your comp starts locking up when minimizing games it's prolly rivatuner.  Some games i can use it on and some time just exiting the game freaks it out.


EDIT:




ShogoXT said:


> Reason why I asked because in a older thread I asked about shadows and how they were supposed to look. I swear I cant be crazy, because when I had the X1950XT on WinXP Im pretty sure most games didnt look like this. But I was told thats just a limitation of how shadows work...
> 
> Also I meant more close up on Altair himself and how is cloths make shadows facing a certain direct while they move.
> 
> ...



It is possible to get what your on about.  What make me mad is how picky people are these days.  And i see them in your pic too.


----------



## ShogoXT (May 1, 2008)

Not trying to be picky, just making sure everything is optimized and running at peak performance... Its what I do. If I can make it run better I will. Thanks though. 

Probably something Im noticing more with this big monitor (upgrade from 19" CRT)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2008)

Can anyone with a 8800gt or gts confirm if the following exists?  I noticed this is another forum where a users of an 8800gt complained of aliasing (or whatever else you call it).  When I checked with my card I didn't notice this problem.





8800gt

This scene is found when you take breaks from using the anmius (or whatever it's called).  This is the computer used by the old man.  This desk is furthest from the animus.  





ati card


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2008)

Kristen Bell in Assassin’s Creed


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2008)

No AF






AF


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried to increase Digital Vibrance (nvidia users)?  




It looks very nice has anyone upped the Digital Vibrance (nvidia).  For ATI users it's Avivo Color Correction, Saturation setting. 





From ATI Card.  

As you can see from this photo it appears that Digital Vibrance pushes a bit more Magenta making the image warmer.  It's a nice look for that scene though.


----------



## bim27142 (May 3, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> HOLY SNAP IT'S ALL TRUE.
> 
> 
> I have assassins creed for Pc.
> ...



mine crashes every 20 minutes or so and it doesn't save everything...  

what seems to be the problem of this game? 3 of my friends are experiecing the same issue, and we have different rigs...


----------

